# Gun display case



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

A friend of mine is looking for plans for a single rifle enclosed horizontal display case. Does anyone know or have any good plans to build one any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

inclosed or exposed?
Vertical or horizontal?

 Al


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

I need inclosed horizontal plans


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

http://www.leeswoodprojects.com/gun_rack.html

http://www.extremehowto.com/xh/article. ... e_id=60483

How fancy you want to be?

 Al


----------

